# The Admonitions of an Egyptian Sage from a Hieratic Papyrus



## cross in ksa (11 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا البحث هو دليل على ان ضربات موسى العشرة حدثت بل فعل


جزء من البرديه









يقول البروفيسور  Anastasi

هذه المخطوطه وجدت فى ممفيس كتب على الوجهين من هذه المخطوطه على الوجه الامامى كتبت قصه شخص يسمى فى الغالب ipuwer  وفى الوجه الخلفى كتبت قصيده او ترنيمه ونشرت المخطوطه بخط عريض على 17 صفحه نشرتها السلطات فى المتحف المصرى

معظمها تحتوي على أربعة عشر خطوط للعلامات هيراطيقيه ولسوء الحظ الصفحات من 9 الى 16 فى حاله سيئه ... بدا العالم جاردنر فى ترجمتها تحت عنوان   The Admonitions of an Egyptian Sage from a Hieratic Papyrus in Leiden

يقول جاردنير بان هذه الرساله التى ارسلها ipuwer الى الملك هى تمثل حقائق تاريخيه وان مصر انذاك كانت فى  حاله سيئه وكرب شديد

يقول  ان لا يمن ان يكون المترجم تاثر بل كتاب المقدس او التوراه عند ترجمه هذه البرديه​
I shall compare some passages from the Book of Exodus and from the papyrus. As, prior to the publication of Worlds in Collision and Ages in Chaos, no parallels had been drawn between the Bible and the text of the Papyrus Ipuwer, the translator of the papyrus could not have been influenced by a desire to make his translation resemble the biblical text.

تحويل ماء النهر دماً

PAPYRUS 2:5-6 Plague is throughout the land. Blood is everywhere.

EXODUS 7:21 ... there was blood thoughout all the land of Egypt.

PAPYRUS 2:10 The river is blood.

EXODUS 7:20 ... all the waters that were in the river were turned to blood.


PAPYRUS 2:10 Men shrink from tasting -- human beings, and thirst after water.

EXODUS 7:24 And all the Egyptians digged round about the river for water to drink; for they could not drink of the water of the river.

PAPYRUS 3:10-13 That is our water! That is our happiness! What shall we do in respect thereof? All is ruin!


Exo 9:25  فضرب البرد في كل ارض مصر جميع ما في الحقل من الناس والبهائم. وضرب البرد جميع عشب الحقل وكسر جميع شجر الحقل

EXODUS 9:25 ... and the hail smote every herb of the field, and brake every tree of the field.

PAPYRUS 4:14 Trees are destroyed.

6:1 No fruit nor herbs are found..

Exo 9:23  فمد موسى عصاه نحو السماء فاعطى الرب رعودا وبردا وجرت نار على الارض وامطر الرب بردا على ارض مصر.
Exo 9:24  فكان برد ونار متواصلة في وسط البرد. شيء عظيم جدا لم يكن مثله في كل ارض مصر منذ صارت امة!



EXODUS 9:23-24 ... the fire ran along the ground.... there was hail, and fire mingled with the hail, very grievous.

PAPYRUS 2:10 Forsooth, gates, columns and walls are consumed by fire.


Exo 9:31  فالكتان والشعير ضربا. لان الشعير كExo 7:21 
Exo 9:32  واما الحنطة والقطاني فلم تضرب لانها كانت متاخرة.
ومات السمك الذي في النهر وانتن النهر فلم يقدر المصريون ان يشربوا ماء من النهر. وكان الدم في كل ارض مصر.ان مسبلا والكتان مبزرا.

PAPYRUS 10:3-6 Lower Egypt weeps... The entire palace is without its revenues. To it belong (by right) wheat and barley, geese and fish.

Exo 10:15  وغطى وجه كل الارض حتى اظلمت الارض. واكل جميع عشب الارض وجميع ثمر الشجر الذي تركه البرد حتى لم يبق شيء اخضر في الشجر ولا في عشب الحقل في كل ارض مصر»

PAPYRUS 6:3 Forsooth, grain has perished on every side.

5:12 Forsooth, that has perished which yesterday was seen. The land is left over to its weariness like the cutting of flax.

PAPYRUS 6:1 No fruit nor herbs are found... hunger.

Exo 9:6  ففعل الرب هذا الامر في الغد. فماتت جميع مواشي المصريين. واما مواشي بني اسرائيل فلم يمت منها واحد.

PAPYRUS 5:5 All animals, their hearts weep. Cattle moan....


Exo 9:19  فالان ارسل احم مواشيك وكل ما لك في الحقل. جميع الناس والبهائم الذين يوجدون في الحقل ولا يجمعون الى البيوت ينزل عليهم البرد فيموتون».


PAPYRUS 9:2-3 Behold, cattle are left to stray, and there is none to gather them together. Each man fetches for himself those that are branded with his name.

Exo 10:22  فمد موسى يده نحو السماء فكان ظلام دامس في كل ارض مصر ثلاثة ايام.


PAPYRUS 9:11 The land is not light....

اخر ضربه وهى ضربه الابكار


Exo 12:29  فحدث في نصف الليل ان الرب ضرب كل بكر في ارض مصر من بكر فرعون الجالس على كرسيه الى بكر الاسير الذي في السجن وكل بكر بهيمة.

PAPYRUS 4:3, and 5:6 Forsooth, the children of princes are dashed against the walls.

6:12 Forsooth, the children of princes are cast out in the streets.

PAPYRUS 6:3 The prison is ruined.

2:13 He who places his brother in the ground is everywhere.

Exo 12:30  فقام فرعون ليلا هو وكل عبيده وجميع المصريين. وكان صراخ عظيم في مصر لانه لم يكن بيت ليس فيه ميت.

papyrus 3:14:

It is groaning that is throughout the land, mingled with lamentations.




PAPYRUS 4:2 Forsooth, great and small say: I wish I might die.

5:14f. Would that there might be an end of men, no conception, no birth! Oh, that the earth would cease from noise, and tumult be no more!​
هذا الموضوع لكل اصحاب المنتدى
لو اراد اى شخص ان يضيف فانا ارحب 

http://www.geocities.com/regkeith/linkipuwer.htm

هذا رابط ترجمه جاردنر

وعده روابط مرتبطه بل موضوع   

http://www.piney.com/BabEgIpuwer.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagues_of_Egypt

صوره المخطوطه 

http://www.henryzecher.com/papyrus_ipuwer.htm


----------



## cross in ksa (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للغالى ماى روك بانه سمح لى ان اضع هذا الموضوع 

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع رائع و شيق فعلاً

شكرا يا اخ cross in ksa


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع أكثر من رائع ...
و يحتاج قراءة و دراسة دقيقة
الرب يباركك حبيبي cross in ksa


----------



## أَمَة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخ cross in ksa 

ساتجه فورا الى المواقع التي ذكرتها

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة​


----------



## Aksios (12 أكتوبر 2008)

woooooooooooow
موضوع هايل بجد
شكرا على تعبك الكبير


----------



## cross in ksa (12 أكتوبر 2008)

صوت الرب .. امه ... ربنا موجود شكرا ليكوا لتشجيعى واتمنى ان  ارى نتائج الابحاث والى ماذا توصلتوا لانى اعلم انكم با حثين رائعين

اشكركم على مداخلتكم ​


----------



## cross in ksa (12 أكتوبر 2008)

http://www.mystae.com/restricted/streams/thera/exodus.html#Tenth

هذا سيت اخر يتكلم عن الموضوع 

انا الان ابحث فى الدلائل التاريخيه على انشقاق البحر وموت فرعون 

لو اى شخص عنده فكره عن الموضوع او رابط لا يتردد فى ان يضعه 

شكرا لكم


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هل البحر الذى عبره موسى هو البحر الاحمر the red sea 

(HOT) ויט משׁה את־ידו על־הים ויולך יהוה את־הים ברוח קדים עזה כל־הלילה וישׂם את־הים לחרבה ויבקעו המים׃

ים
yâm

هذه الكلمه تعنى البحر  ولم يذكر اسم البحر الاحمر الا فى بعض الترجمات


כא  וַיֵּט מֹשֶׁה אֶת-יָדוֹ, עַל-הַיָּם, וַיּוֹלֶךְ יְהוָה אֶת-הַיָּם בְּרוּחַ קָדִים עַזָּה כָּל-הַלַּיְלָה, וַיָּשֶׂם אֶת-הַיָּם לֶחָרָבָה; וַיִּבָּקְעוּ, הַמָּיִם.  21 And Moses stretched out his hand over the sea; and the LORD caused the sea to go back by a strong east wind all the night, and made the sea dry land, and the waters were divided.  

الترجمه السبعينيه  لم تذكر اسم البحر ولم تحدد ما هو 
Exodus 14:21 Greek OT: Septuagint

ἐξέτεινεν δὲ Μωϋσῆς τὴν χεῖρα ἐπὶ τὴν θάλασσαν, καὶ ὑπήγαγεν κύριος τὴν θάλασσαν ἐν ἀνέμῳ νότῳ βιαίῳ ὅλην τὴν νύκτα καὶ ἐποίησεν τὴν θάλασσαν ξηράν, καὶ ἐσχίσθη τὸ ὕδωρ.

 And Moses stretched forth his hand over the sea, and the Lord carried back the sea with a strong south wind all the night, and made the sea dry, and the water was divided. 

ولذلك اعتبرها بعض العلماء الذين لم يرجعوا الى النص الاصلى بانها the red sea 

وهى فى النص الاصلى the reed sea

او sea of reeds

واتجه بعض العلماء والجغرافين الى ان معنى sea of reeds  ترجع الى خليج السويس وهذا هو المكان الذى عبر من خلاله موسى وشعب بنى اسرائيل

طول القناه The canal is 192 km long.






يتبع

http://www.biblearchaeology.org/post/2008/08/New-Evidence-from-Egypt-on-the-********-of-the-Exodus-Sea-Crossing-Part-I.aspx


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

(Bishops)  And so Moyses brought Israel from the redde sea, and they went out into the wyldernesse of Sur: and they went three dayes long in the wildernesse, and founde no waters. 

كلمه reed 

خروج 15:22
ויסע משׁה את־ישׂראל מים־סוף ויצאו אל־מדבר־שׁור וילכו שׁלשׁת־ימים במדבר ולא־מצאו מים׃[/SIZE

מים־סוף

סוּף
sûph

1) reed, rush, water plant
1a) rushes
1b) sea of rushes

(LITV)  And Moses made Israel to pull out from the Sea of Reeds. And they went out into the wilderness of Shur. And they went into the wilderness three days, and did not find water. 

وانا لاانفى ان ترجمات كثيره ذكرت  the red sea ولكننا نرجع الى الاصل والقاموس


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل cross in ksa 
شكرا ليك*


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

Reeds in the vicinity of Tell Defenneh. While creation of the Suez Canal in the 19th century 
permanently changed the Isthmus of Suez, reeds still grow in some of the region’s marshy areas. This photo was taken in the area of the ancient Ballah Lake system, just a few miles west of the Suez Canal. The author suggests it was in this lake area that recent geological and archaeological research best demonstrates the place names mentioned in the Exodus sea crossing. 

القصب في محيط أخبر Defenneh. وفي حين أن إنشاء قناة السويس في القرن 19th 
تغيرت بصورة دائمة في برزخ السويس ، القصب لا تزال تنمو في بعض من مناطق المستنقعات في المنطقة. وكانت هذه الصورة التي اتخذت في مجال القديمة بالاه بحيرة النظام ، فقط بضعة أميال من غرب قناة السويس. ويشير صاحب البلاغ أنه كان في هذه الأخيرة أن منطقة البحيرة الجيولوجية والبحوث الأثرية أفضل يدل على أسماء الأماكن المذكورة في سفر الخروج عبور البحر.

The land area north of the Gulf of Suez, all the way to the Mediterranean coast, is known today as the Isthmus of Suez.
الأرض الواقعة إلى الشمال من خليج السويس ، على طول الطريق إلى ساحل البحر المتوسط ، هو ما نعرفه اليوم برزخ السويس.

[SIZE="5"]It includes the eastern Nile delta (where Goshen was located, east of the Nile’s Pelusiac strip of landbranch;  the marshy lakes to the east, and the desert beyond. In antiquity there were five lakes in this narrow : Ballah Lake, Lake Timsah, Great Bitter Lake and Little Bitter Lake. [/SIZE]

وهي تشمل شرق دلتا النيل) حيث يقع ، الى الشرق من النيل فرع Pelusiac ؛ ، والمستنقعات والبحيرات إلى الشرق ، والصحراء ما بعد. في العصور القديمة كانت هناك خمس بحيرات في هذا الشريط الضيق من الأرض : بالاه البحيرة ، بحيرة التمساح ، وبحيرة العظمى المريرة او بحيره بيتر الصغيره

Kitchen suggested that the Reed Sea terminology might have been used by the ancients for all the bodies of water in the series of reedy lakes that ran the full north-south length of the isthmus

كيتشن يعتقد ان :: ريد البحر قد تكون المصطلحات التي استخدمها القدماء لجميع هيئات المياه في سلسلة من البحيرات التي تتنافى مع قصبي الكامل بين الشمال والجنوب طول البرزخ


----------



## cross in ksa (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *موضوع جميل cross in ksa
> شكرا ليك*





شكرا ليك عزيزى اغريغوريوس


----------



## Fadie (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جامد الموضوع يا لمض استمر


----------



## cross in ksa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

fadie قال:


> جامد الموضوع يا لمض استمر



علمتنى الماضه سبقتك على الابواب 

تشكر يا كبير​


----------



## cross in ksa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

نكمل الموضوع ما هو المكان الذى عبر منه موسى واين هو المكان بل تحديد الذى شق منه البحر 

1- يحتمل ان يكون موسى شق بحيره bitter  او شق بحر" سوف" كما سأوضح فى الخرايط
2- اثار العجلات الحربيه والنقوش التى وجدت فى خليج العقبه 

سأبدا بوضع الخرائط 













هذه الخريطه توضح ان موسى عبر من خلال بحيره bitter  

ولكن هذا الاحتمال ضعيف لان يوجد يابسه بين البحيره وبحر سوف او خليج السويس فكيف وجدت العجلات وكيف وصلت الى خليج العقبه






و الاحتمال الكبير ان يكون موسى عبر بحر سوف او خليج السويس  

ثم مات فرعون وجنوده بعد العبور تحت المياه وانتقلت اثار العجلات الحربيه الى خليج العقبه وهو الاحتمال المرجح

نأتى الى الاثار التى اكتشفت فى خليج العقبه 






على هذه الحجاره التى وجدت فى وادى المقاطب فى سيناء 

Sinaitic In******ions in Wadee El-Mukattab, Sinai 
Above In******ion shot in 1857 by Francis Frith (1822-1898) 
BOOK TITLE: Sinai, Palestine, The Nile. ca. 1863 

The wind blowing, the sea dividing into parts, they pass over"

"The Hebrews flee through the sea; the sea is turned into dry land."

"The waters permitted and dismissed to flow, burst rushing unawares upon the astonished men, congregated from quarters banded together to slay treacherously being lifted up with pride."

"The leader divideth asunder the sea, its waves roaring. The people enter, and pass through the midst of the waters."

"Moses causeth the people to haste like a fleet-winged she-ostrich crying aloud; the cloud shining bright,
a mighty army propelled into the Red sea is gathered into one;
they go jumping and skipping.
Journeying through the open channel,
taking flight from the face of the enemy.
The surge of the sea is divided."

"The people flee, the tribes descend into the deep.
The people enter the waters.
The people enter and penetrate through the midst.
The people are filled with stupor and perturbation.
Jehovah is the keeper and companion."

"Their enemies weep for the dead, the virgins are wailing.

The sea flowing down overwhelmed them.
The waters were let loose to flow again."

The people depart fugitive.
A mighty army is submerged in the deep sea,
the only way of escape for the congregated people."​





In 1761, Barthold Niebuhr, a German explorer, found a huge cemetery with tombs and a sepulcher atop an inaccessible mountain called Sarbut-el-Khaden. In******ions were found on the tombs and inside the sepulcher. (Voyage en Arabie, tom. i. p. 191). Niebuhr offered his doubts that the in******ions were made by Egyptians as no carved in******ions were ever found in Egypt; rather they were partial to painting images on plaster. He also found legible in******ions not only on the tombs but also within a small temple carved out of rock, all found to be of the same written language as the Hebrew Exodus in******ions

ترجمه بسيطه 

عالم المانى وجد مقبره  فى جبل اسمه ساربوت الخدين منقوش عليها  بعض الجمل بل عبرى تشرح وقت خروج موسى 

When Dr. Stewart later later explored this huge graveyard, he made molds of the in******ions there which were later translated by Rev. Charles Forster to appear in his 1962 book Sinai Photographed (p. 84): 

-The apostates smitten with disease by God,  by means of feathered fowls. 
-Smitten by God with disease in the sandy plain, (when) exceeding the bounds of moderation. 
-Sickening, smitten by God with disease;  their marrows corrupted by God by means of the feathered fowls. 
-The people, given over to destruction, cry aloud. 
-God pours down deep sleep, messenger of death, upon the pilgrims. 
-The tomb is the end of life to the sick, smitten with disease by God."  

Miriam's Rebellion (in******ions found)
-Miriam, Prophetess of lying lips an deceitful tongue.
-She causes the tribes to conspire against the pillar and prince of the people.
-Convoked for tumult, perverted, full of strife, the people revile the meek and generous man.
-They lead with reproaches the blessed one of God.
-The Plague of Fiery Serpents
-Bitten and destroyed by fiery, hissing serpents, the Hebrews are wounded for their crimes.
-Jehovah makes a stream flow from the stony rock.

The people, given over to destruction, cry aloud. 
God pours down deep sleep, 
messenger of death, upon the pilgrims. 
The tomb is the end of life to the sick, 
smitten with disease by God."​
Other in******ions: 
-The Hebrews Murmur Against Moses / God Provides Water Miraculously. 
-Pilgrims fugitive through the sea find a place of refuge at Sidri. 
-Lighting upon plain ground they proceed on their pilgrimage full of terror. 
-The Hebrews pass over the sea into the wide waterless desert,  famishing with hunger and thirst. 
-The people clamor vociferously. The people anger Moses. 
-Swerving from the right way, they thirst for water insatiably. 
-The water flows, gently gushing out of the stony rock. 
-Out of the rock a murmur of abundant waters. 
-Out of the hard stone a springing well. 
-Like the wild braying, the Hebrews swallow down enormously and greedily. 
-Greedy of food like infants, they plunge into sin against Jehovah. 
-The people drink, winding on their way, drinking with prone mouth, 
-Jehovah gives them drink again and again. 
-The people sore athirst, drink vehemently. 
-They quaff the water-spring without pause, ever drinking. 
-Reprobate beside the gushing well-spring. 
-God Judges The People's Gluttony. 
-The people have drink to satiety. In crowds they swill. 
-Flesh they strip from the bone, mangling it. 
-Replete with food, they are obstreperous. 
-Surfeited, they cram themselves; clamoring, they vomit. 
-The people are drinking water to repletion. 
-The tribes, weeping for the dead, cry aloud with downcast eyes. 
-The dove mourns, devoured by grief. 
-The hungry ! ??? the tempted men, brought to destruction, perish. Apostasy from the faith leads them to the tomb. 
-Devouring flesh ravenously, drinking wine greedily. 
-Dancing, shouting, they play. 
-Congregating on all sides to ensnare them, the people voraciously devour the quails. 
-Binding the bow against them, bringing them down. 
-Eagerly and enormously eating the half raw flesh,  the pilgrims become plague-stricken. 

صوره العجله الحربيه فى خليج العقبه 











يتبع  واسف على عدم ترجمه لضيق الوقت


----------



## cross in ksa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بعض الصور التى لم تنزل


----------



## cross in ksa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

http://farissd4l.fa.funpic.org/upload/files/23-10-200823:23:24sandstonein******ions.jpg

لااعرف ما هى المشكله ولكن هذه هى روابط النقوش 

http://farissd4l.fa.funpic.org/upload/files/23-10-200823:23:41in******.jpg


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*
*شرح مبسط جداً*
*فى انتظار بقية الموضوع *​


----------



## cross in ksa (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*
> *شرح مبسط جداً*
> *فى انتظار بقية الموضوع *​




شكرا ليكى الرب يباركك


----------



## cross in ksa (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نأتى الى الاحتمال اخر فى موضوع المنطقه التى عبر من خلالها موسى 

يحتمل ان يكون عبور موسى عن طريق خليج العقبه كما ستوضح الخريطه 












يتبع


----------



## cross in ksa (24 أكتوبر 2008)

وهذا الاحتمال الاخير يعتبر من اقوى الاحتملات وذلك لوجود العديد من الاثار فى قاع خليج العقبه 

فنرى صوره لعظام  شخص فى قاع البحر    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The man's height was estimated at 165-170cm (5.4-5.5 feet), and the bones had been replaced by minerals. Tiny amounts of coral were growing off the mineral replacement. Aaron has seen the drop off of the southern end of the underwater land bridge. He has also seen a pathway that the Israelites would have cleared in order to cross the Red Sea, leading from the shore, descending into the sea. The Israelites would have had to push the stones and rocks aside in order to allow access for their wagons. 
الرجل ذروة بنحو 165 - 170cm (5.4-5.5 قدم) ، والعظام قد استعيض عن المعادن. كميات ضئيلة من الشعاب تنمو قبالة استبدال المعدنية.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل واكثر من رائع


----------



## cross in ksa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ana 100 100 قال:


> موضوع جميل واكثر من رائع




شكرا ليك يا عزيزى ولو عندك اى معلومه عن الموضوع متبخلش علينا


----------

